# Question for the men (and women if they want)



## PHH (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok Men- When you first meet a woman, whether it be one of your wife's/gf's friends, a buddies wife, or just the clerk at the store, do your thoughts go sexual? Do you think about what it would be like to sleep with her? Do you find yourself comparing her to your wife? 
I don't find myself comparing other men to my husband. but I have noticed that I think more sexual these days than I used to. :scratchhead:


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I notice her, think she's good looking, and ten seconds later, my mind is back on my woman thinking about how great the sex was with her last night, and how awesome tonight's going to be. Another woman? What woman?


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Uhmmm, no. Not in the slightest.

Will I notice an extremely gorgeous woman. Yes.
Do I start thinking about how I want to bang her....Nope. 

Maybe you're just a dirtier than I am.
Just kidding (unless it's true LOL)

Seriously though,

Why is this question always a male/female thing. In my life, I think I've known more woman who are "visual" than men. I've heard more "he's hot/he's not" conversations from women than "she's hot/she's not" from men.


----------



## PHH (Aug 5, 2013)

lol that's true. Women can be pretty nasty when they get together. Well this is good to hear. I do not think my husband is like this, but whos knows lol and I don't like to be like it either, just happens


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

Girly girl here. Do you mind me asking how old you are? I know that when I hit my mid-30's I started to sexualize men more. I'd look at my coworkers, my boss, my friend's boss, my friend's brother, my friend's boyfriend. (My poor friends! If they ever knew.....lol) But I wonder how they were in the sack. They had to be attractive tho. But that thought was fleeting. It would just be on my mind long enough to answer the question, "Wonder what their c*ck looks like?". And I'd move on.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Since my wife has no desire for me, them my answer is...absolutely.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm a HD type of guy, so take this for whatever it's worth. When I first meet a woman face to face (over the age of 18), I take her all in visually and I always ask myself if I'd have sex with her or not). Sorry if it offends people, but that's what I do. I don't fantasize over these people, but I don't mind enjoying the view if the opportunities present themselves.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Yes, I get those thoughts sometimes, but I never compare them to my W. I don't see the point in that.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Must be something in the air, we have a few of these threads going on.

However, you actually bring out an important point from a woman's perspective:


PHH said:


> Do you find yourself comparing her to your wife?
> I don't find myself comparing other men to my husband. but I have noticed that I think more sexual these days than I used to. :scratchhead:


My answer is 'No'. There is no comparison. I think my girlfriend is stunning. But ... I notice other women that are also stunning or whom I find attractive. I don't imagine having sex with them, but as several dudes have tried to point out in numerous threads, there is mental checkbox that gets ticked when looking at a woman, 'Do I find this woman sexually attractive?'
Yes
No
Maybe

It doesn't turned into protracted staring and a lengthy mind-movie of stripping her clothes off and pinning her knees behind her ears.

I have also pointed out previously that I had seen a therapy for men who had sexual anxiety, or anxiety around women, and one of the prescribed exercises by the therapist was that they were to explicitly imagine having sex with every woman they see, and note if they felt excited, or ashamed.

Acknowledging someone as attractive does not equal having monkey sex in your mind with them.

I'm moving your thread to Men's Clubhouse to see if anyone else wants to chime in, or to give you the opportunity to read some of the other threads pertaining to the subject.


----------



## PHH (Aug 5, 2013)

To answer the question above...I just turned 40. I am in the best shape I have ever been in. So maybe that has something to do with it...idk. Thanks for being honest men. I have asked my husband before about this, and he said no he doesn't think sexual, but then again what else is he gonna say lol 
He said he doesn not compare them to me, which I believe him.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

PHH said:


> Ok Men- When you first meet a woman, whether it be one of your wife's/gf's friends, a buddies wife, or just the clerk at the store, do your thoughts go sexual?


If she is attractive, yes.



> Do you think about what it would be like to sleep with her?


Usually. But, as others have acknowledged, it's not usually a prolonged, recurring fantasy. It's more of a brief mind movie that comes and goes quickly.



> Do you find yourself comparing her to your wife?


Nope.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

PHH said:


> To answer the question above...I just turned 40. I am in the best shape I have ever been in. So maybe that has something to do with it...idk.


I'd say that right there probably has everything to do with it.

Many women report feeling more sexual late thirties into forties, and to top it off, if you are feeling very good about yourself, you look great and exercise regularly, well that's a great combination to simply feel more confident sexually, and sexually aware of others.

Enjoy the ride ... metaphorically speaking.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope. 

I notice if there's something exceptional about her, but that doesn't lead to sexual fantasies or comparisons. 

I've made it a point never to compare people. That's a shallow thing to do and it's usually based on mistaken impressions of what people are really like. And what's the point of comparing people anyway? To pass judgement based on arbitrary characteristics? Silly.


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

When my marriage was sexless I did this a lot but mostly with male friends. I'd check out a hot guy and admire his physique or style but other than "hmmmm wonder what he'd be like to bang" I didn't think beyond that. Now that H and I are a normal sexual couple, other men barely hold my attention!


----------



## awake1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Many if not most woman I run into I wonder what it would be like. I don't gawk, but I do check them out. 

I don't sit there and fantasize about it. 

I don't really compare them to FWW.


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

When I see an attractive woman that attraction could be her hair, eyes, face, skin, etc. However, the attractive sexual parts of her will also give me a spark. I do not carry that over into thoughts of having sex with her but I am an older man. I am sure I did when I was in my prime.

I have one advantage for me being older. I do not have to deal with having sexual urges and thoughts most of the time. When I was younger a very sexually attractive woman would preoccupy my time more than I would have liked. Now sex is like a very good meal except that I am not occupied with sex three times a day anymore.

When I was a teenager and went swimming and would see those girls in bikinis I was totally captured. It was like a man dying of hunger and seeing a big juicy steak then have to go home and eat potted meat!!


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

PHH said:


> Ok Men- When you first meet a woman, whether it be one of your wife's/gf's friends, a buddies wife, or just the clerk at the store, do your thoughts go sexual? Do you think about what it would be like to sleep with her?


That would take too much lewd staring. It's better to have them email you nude pics. (Kidding!)



> Do you find yourself comparing her to your wife?


Never. This seems to be a common inference, but no. That's why they call it "strange".


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I used to indulge in deep fantasies and masturbate over attractive men I met. 

I thought it was harmless, my then husband wouldn't know etc...

However as time went on I realised that it took away from our sexual relationship, our sexual connection wasn't as great, and no man can compare to the fake fantasy in my head.

Once I made a commitment to only fantasise about my SO, to flirt with them and involve them in my fantasies my sexual connection and sex life got so much better.

I also should mention a few times those men I had fantasised about many times, hit on me and it was hard to resist, so now I don't go there at all.

I'm a sexual person, but it is a choice.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Here is a thread exploring this question with many male answers.... 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/24519-way-men-really-think.html

I thought this was the greatest answer on that thread ...explaining this from a male perspective.. my husband agreed, and so did our oldest son ..they think very similarly... and neither of them are womanizers by any stretch. 



> Originally Posted by *unbelievable*
> 
> I have already said that fixating on a woman (ie, imaging an actual sex act with her or fantasizing about her stripping) is a bit creepy and, of course, that is a choice. My point is that there is an immediate "yes", "no", "Maybe if I was drunk" sort of selection going on for the briefest of nanoseconds in every male brain (at least the straight ones). Having been male for nearly 50 years, I have been "listening" to "yep", "nope", "no way in hell", etc every day for at least 40 years.
> 
> Of the thousands of guys I have worked and lived closely with, they all seem to have the same thing going on. Naturally, only a creton would attempt to act on those thoughts and one would be sort of a perv to dwell on the subject and create disgusting mental scenarios. I'm a Christian and I'm married. Neither experience rendered me blind or oblivious to my surroundings. The OP asked how men thought and I've given the most honest answer I can.


Taken from page 13, this was my husband's response...



> *Simplyamorous said*: Ok, I talked with MY Husband tonight, I wanted to know how mentally his mind works in this regard. I shared with him Unbelievable's response in my own words, he said this is TRUE of him also. Now remember he is not the type to envision having SEX with any women he looks at, so he is out of the "Creepy" category.
> 
> Here is how he explained it ....
> 
> 1st he looks at the face, this will not sound nice but he says "if she is dog faced, no sense in going any further", then he automatically puts them into baskets >>> "Doable" ..."Maybe".... or "ewwww NEVER". He said IF there is a CHOICE in these matters, it would be to LOOK AWAY immediately, but he admitted he doesn't want to do that, "it is no fun". Then here is his next mental thoughts within seconds "I love my wife, STD's, I love my kids , STD's" and that is the end of the fleeting fantasy.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok. Maybe I'm very shallow, but in all honesty I spend more time looking at other women in hopes to find their flaws than I ever do looking at a man. Usually a man gets a second glance becuade he's creeping me out or he's hilarious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

IrishGirlVA said:


> Girly girl here. Do you mind me asking how old you are? I know that when I hit my mid-30's I started to sexualize men more. I'd look at my coworkers, my boss, my friend's boss, my friend's brother, my friend's boyfriend. (My poor friends! If they ever knew.....lol) But I wonder how they were in the sack. They had to be attractive tho. But that thought was fleeting. It would just be on my mind long enough to answer the question, "Wonder what their c*ck looks like?". And I'd move on.


Ha ha.... I will chime in and make myself look bad.. when I hit 42, I felt like my mind was Hi-jacked .... every man I seen out in public, if he was thin and not bald, I was undressing him..... I couldn't seem to help this.. I was on some kind of a Sex high...couldn't get enough and anything erotic is where my brain wanted to land. 

Of course I took this all back to my husband...he wasn't complaining....even shared these unruly thoughts I was having...(before this time, I might only notice a man's face, so it was like... OMG , what is wrong with me !!)....

I/we started renting porn.. it was like "Electric" for me watching that.... we were having a good time... When this calmed.... so did the fantasies...I had some kind of hormonal surge that lasted like 8 months long...what a RUSH. 

I remember watching this one DVD asking men about their fantasies...some of those younger ones.. .boy could I relate to their thought life... Testosterone fuels these fantasies.... just like us women get a shift of that in our later 30's - into our 40's... for some of us...it's a WOW / eye opening experience! 

I feel this experience gave me the greatest of understanding of how the male mind works and the effects of ...well... being addicted to "sexual thoughts"...it was a tremendous boost to our sex life ...so all in all... a great blessing .


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

PHH said:


> To answer the question above...I just turned 40. I am in the best shape I have ever been in. So maybe that has something to do with it...idk. Thanks for being honest men. I have asked my husband before about this, and he said no he doesn't think sexual, but then again what else is he gonna say lol
> *He said he doesn not compare them to me, which I believe him*.


And you're right to believe him. I can't think of ANY spouse "comparing" their spouse to someone else.

My wife is BY FAR THE most attractive and sexually stimulating woman for me that I could ever see. It's a different mentality when you appreciate and attractive person versus looking at your spouse.

I think of so many different things, how her soft legs feel, especially after a shave, how her butt looks in certain panties, the look in her eye when she's being playful, the look and desire to kiss next to her neck. Her hair when she has it pulled back into a pony tail. There are just SO MANY things I find attractive about my wife. They go beyond, "nice butt, nice boobs, nice hair, nice eyes" which is the extent of finding someone else attractive.


----------



## PHH (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you all for your honesty! I do think its an age thing. And I think it may have to do with the sex to. I am happy with our sex life, but my husband was taking a pill when I met him to "get it up" and now that I got him off it, we cannot be adventurous like we used to. So I still enjoy it, but not as much. He is 38 and I am 40, I notice him checking women out, but he does not stare. I know when he was younger he had a thing for younger girls, (not illegal lol) But as he gets older I think he is changing, do you men find that is happening? The older you get the less you "stare" or "think" about other women? Or maybe my husband is just finally happy I'm sure he looks when Im not around, and that's fine


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Ok. Maybe I'm very shallow, but in all honesty I spend more time looking at other women in hopes to find their flaws than I ever do looking at a man.


Funny. My W is attractive, and when we're out, I see guys checking her out. I also see women checking her out...REALLY staring at her, up/down/repeat. Seems almost creepy at times.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I do the category thing, yes, no, maybe. Takes all of a second or two. 

However, the other day I was diving home for lunch with my beautiful, sexy woman, and saw a young couple walking on the street. Her skirt was quite short, the wind blew it up behind her, and all I saw was her behind. So I thought a little more (like, what the hell did I just see???). But that's pretty unusual, when it's right out there in public where you really don't expect it at all. Not that I wanted to have sex with her, but she may have been thinking about it with the guy she was walking with. 

When younger, about 30 years ago, not only did I think about it most times, I acted on it whenever possible. I was a dog. But now after 50+ years of life, I only think about sex with my W. And fantasize about her. She's hot as hell, perfectly built in every sense of the word, so why would I ever want to think about anyone else? She does it for me.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

_Funny. My W is attractive, and when we're out, I see guys checking her out. I also see women checking her out...REALLY staring at her, up/down/repeat. Seems almost creepy at times. _

That be me! LOL! My H always gives me heck for staring. It embarrasses him. But, I always am feeling competitive when it comes to women and am constantly checking the competition out. More for fun than anything. 

I have seen many flawless women whom I'd probably mind **** if I were a guy! Just Saying...


----------



## ralph99 (Nov 28, 2012)

I totally used to do that in my first marriage. I wasn't happy and was always looking at her friends and other attractive women wondering what it would be like to be with them... not necessarily to have sex with them. However, with my 2nd marriage I don't think that way. My wife is super sexy and beautiful to me, and so I never really have a thought about what it would be like with someone else as I am very satisfied with what I have.


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

My answer is... sometimes. I will look at them physically, but I won't wonder what sex with them would be like. Is that weird?


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Who are all these men who fantasize about women they know while they masturbate then?

Men give very different answers when "explaining" men to a hurt spouse than they give answering for themselves.

The question is really, do men really know anything about men ir are they also going on hearsay? Caveats are to defend porn and masturbation to the grave because it is agreed that even if you dont do these things you want to reserve the right under the "guy code". Correlation is that there is no sex or touching at strip clubs. The guys that manage that are real sleaze balls the bouncers are afraid to throw out.

Back to the OP. I don't think sexual thoughts perhaps because I know how outward focus can have unintended consequences. I get s*x at home. I am attracted to my H. If I were not, maybe it would be differenr.

When I was single for a brief time, I thought about sex a lot. I was at the start of my peak. I remarried while still in it. Desire waxes and wanes for us both. But I would take any pattern of outward focus as a bad sign.

You just have to keep biological perspective, though. If you are PMSy you know not to make any big decisions caused by whatever symptom is upsetting you because it is transient. It doesn't reflect all but a thin slice of your reality.

Your chemistry is changing. Pay attention to it but don't mistake the changes it is causing with who you are. Your values control where you allow your mind to rest.

Enjoy this time of life. Share it with your H. and revel in the blessing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow. That's harsh. I feel I have very strong and moral values. But, because I get aroused easily that makes me less faithful?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

I am a monogamous type of guy and I do have eyes.

I do look and admire if its appealing...

I am married and I am going home to my wife who I love.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

PHH said:


> Ok Men- When you first meet a woman, whether it be one of your wife's/gf's friends, a buddies wife, or just the clerk at the store, do your thoughts go sexual? Do you think about what it would be like to sleep with her? Do you find yourself comparing her to your wife?
> I don't find myself comparing other men to my husband. but I have noticed that I think more sexual these days than I used to. :scratchhead:


In all honesty... I am more attracted to gears (computers, cellphones, synthesizers, guitars etc) than women these days. When I see good looking women, I say "nice" then carry on doing whatever I was doing. 


But. When I see the gear I want in a public place, I always approach the gear to have a closer look and admire it, and (if it's on sale) ask the seller about the price, and bargain if possible.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

I will look and assess if attractive. But, that is as far as it goes. I don't try to picture them sexual or anything like that.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Generally not. If they are attractive I notice but that is it. Now depending on how they dress I may notice more. But it ends there.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

No I don't really fantasize when I see a beautiful woman.
I just don't bother to waste my time.
I like a beautiful face , I will probably say something nice to her but after I leave I can't even remember meeting her.
I guess its because on a daily basis 
I interact with lots of people.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> Thank you all for your honesty!* I do think its an age thing. *And I think it may have to do with the sex to. I am happy with our sex life, but my husband was* taking a pill *when I met him to "get it up" and now that I got him off it, we cannot be adventurous like we used to.
> 
> So I still enjoy it, but not as much. He is 38 and I am 40, I notice him checking women out, but he does not stare. I know when he was younger he had a thing for younger girls, (not illegal lol) *But as he gets older I think he is changing, do you men find that is happening? The older you get the less you "stare" or "think" about other women? *Or maybe my husband is just finally happy I'm sure he looks when Im not around, and that's fine.


 I read a couple books on Testosterone / Hormones (as I was worried about my husbands levels for a time).... .and YES... as men grow older, their Testosterone is slowly waning, they loose 1 -2% a year (If I am recalling right).... they also have 10 times + more cursing through their bodies over women (generally) which explains their brains always being on sex... (this is our LUST hormone/ aggressive antsy hormone).. and as they get older....as this is dipping...estrogen starts to rise in them (yes they have this too, just like we have testosterone)....making them CALMER....some of those Fired up angry husbands fighting for sex back in his younger yrs ...someday could be so much tamer...and calm for his Grandchildren! 

Then for us women... we get a spike of Testosterone / hormones going batty in our late 30's early 40's generally (if not on any meds to mess with this) but of course people are all different , some men are still way high test and want sex every day-even at 50... but it's pretty common for others, depending on their health/ genetics... if they were naturally lower Test to start needing some Help after 40 +... to keep up with their sexually charged wives. 

Here is one of the books I read... breaks down all our sex hormones The Alchemy of Love and Lust:  >> Identifies the role our hormones play in the different sexual stages, exploring the age-old concept of chemistry between the sexes and how hormones can determine the course of human relationships.


I found this on the net once to explain a little >


> Balance the seesaw. When they were first married, the man remembered, he always took the sexual lead, pulling his wife close and whispering his desire to make love. But now, 20 years later, she often makes the first move.
> 
> Again, hormonal changes are bringing the couple into closer balance. Men and women both produce testosterone and estrogen, but the proportion of each changes over the years. The male's shifting levels of estrogen and testosterone may make him more willing to follow than to lead, happy for his wife to set the pace. And as a woman's estrogen declines and her testosterone becomes proportionately greater, she may become more assertive.


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

I will admit that I will look at an attractive woman. Occasionally, I will think about what it would be like to have them in bed. That is rather rare. I am in a sexless marriage and so I am trying to resist the urge to look elsewhere. So, it is more policing myself than anything.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd say when I see an attractive woman I automatically decide she is attractive and desirable. And, yeah, I'd probably sleep with her had the opportunity presented itself when I was available (assuming she's not a whack job -- I've turned away some of those. Not worth it). But, that's as far as it goes. There's no fantasizing or dwelling on it. Probably not even a second thought. She just happened to pass the eyeball test at that moment. That's it. I save my fantasizing for my wife.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

PHH said:


> Ok Men- When you first meet a woman, whether it be one of your wife's/gf's friends, a buddies wife, or just the clerk at the store, do your thoughts go sexual? Do you think about what it would be like to sleep with her? Do you find yourself comparing her to your wife?
> I don't find myself comparing other men to my husband. but I have noticed that I think more sexual these days than I used to. :scratchhead:


Yes to all your questions.


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sex, or lack thereof, has been an issue for a while, so, yes, some of my thoughts are sexual upon seeing someone attractive. Not to the point of imagining sex with them, but more along the lines of "hey, she's pretty sexy in that dress" or "she has some really nice legs", etc...


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

I’ve always been that way. It’s not dwelling or fantasizing about it, just a passing thought of whether or not I would. If it takes the sting off, I do that with a lot of things; Cars, houses, art, music, etc. It’s more about what I like or don’t like rather than some deeper meaning.

And there's not comparing... Well, maybe with the car thing..


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

I do NOT compare her to my wife, but if I am sexually attracted to her, its impossible to ignore...I can notice how pretty she is or how nice a figure she has without wanting her

As a married man, I can also find her sexually attractive, want her, and not do anything about it...you cant fight human nature and I dont even bother trying...I do choose to not act on it though

I think by the time your my age (mid 40's) youve met PLENTY of women/men you are sexually attracted to and have had a few chances to cheat minimum...whether you do or dont is your choice

ESPECIALLY an attractive woman...she knows she can probably have just about every man she comes in contact with if she wants...

I can have this person without cheating...fantasy and masturbation arent cheating in my world...I am sure my wife has made mad passionate love to Ryan Gossling, Tatum Channing, or Kid Rock plenty of times while underneath me, in the dark LOL...its healthy and natural...and I am so NOT a jealous person that I am glad she can do that


----------



## Claufjdia (Sep 26, 2013)

and how awesome tonight's going to be. Another woman? What woman?


----------



## quiesedba (Apr 19, 2015)

there is no way I could be in a sex-less marriage.... I'm 48 and I want sex everyday... BUT I only get sex 4-5 times a week... But I make do.

EVERY women I meet for the first time gets the yes. no. maybe. test.... If at the gym, I might see an attractive female and take a glance... rarely do I look at them and think long lingering thoughts of sex. Sometimes maybe what they look like naked. 

Wife does not like me looking/glancing/flirting 

Now when I female finds me attractive, and I am in no way attracted to her, I am still polite, In mean hey she kinda complemented me, so be nice.... 

But I had an EA recently with wife's BBF, so im not too far off the leash right now.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

If I find her attractive, then yes, my thoughts immediately get sexual.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Deejo said:


> I notice other women that are also stunning or whom I find attractive. I don't imagine having sex with them, but as several dudes have tried to point out in numerous threads, there is mental checkbox that gets ticked when looking at a woman, 'Do I find this woman sexually attractive?'
> Yes
> No
> Maybe


:iagree:

This is The Natural Truth. Anyone who attempts to deny otherwise, whether male or female, is simply not being honest.


I have eyes. Despite the fact I find my SO stunningly beautiful, I am going to encounter other attractive women out there in the real world. 


The mere fact a man finds another woman "attractive" already means his subconscious mind has gone through a mental checklist of whether or not he wants to mate with her. If the answer is "yes", he will find her attractive. This is nature. Instinctively our brains are going to selectively choose women who we feel would make successful incubators for our offspring. This is how we propagate our genes into future generations.

Despite the fact I find other women attractive, I choose to be in a dedicated monogamous relationship with my SO for everything she adds to my life. Thus, while I may find other women attractive, and "would" have sex with them given the opportunity, I choose not to pursue those opportunities because it would mean losing the special relationship I have now.

This rationale applies equally to women, although, the subconscious mental selection process is likely different, e.g. women evaluate men on different criteria, and if the answers are 'yes' (he has healthy genes), she will allow him to inseminate her.

When my SO is flipping thru the Bow-flex manual, is she:

1. checking out all the great upper-body exercises I can partake in to increase my SMV and then dread-game her, or

2. checking out the eye-candy with bulging muscles in the exercise examples

?

We both know the answer is, mostly #2.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

Not sure if it's because I am 25 or just love everything to do with sex (Seriously considered going into making porn movies).

The answer is yes. I actually have to try pretty hard to not think sexually of any woman at first sight (the booty!!). Any woman who looks of 18+ and who is under 60. I never catcall and I never act rude. I am a very sexual and liberal person. 

I don't know why but more often then not I perceive everyone as a beautiful sexy creature. 

I don't have a checklist, other then if she looks unhealthy or smokes cigarettes. Cigarettes are an instant turn off, no matter how glamorous she looks.

I am as non-monogamous and free loving as it gets. And clean!


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

PHH said:


> Ok Men- When you first meet a woman, whether it be one of your wife's/gf's friends, a buddies wife, or just the clerk at the store, do your thoughts go sexual? Do you think about what it would be like to sleep with her? Do you find yourself comparing her to your wife?
> I don't find myself comparing other men to my husband. but I have noticed that I think more sexual these days than I used to. :scratchhead:


Sexual as in "she's hot" (assuming she's hot), yes.

Sexual as in "I wonder what it would be like to do X with her", no.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Not at this stage of my life. Especially if she's carrying a lap dog. (JK)

The strange thing I am finding lately is that I seem to pick red heads to be my cashier. If I was my wife I would color my hair again.

MN


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I certainly notice other attractive women, and appreciate their beauty in a non-sexual way - it's more abstract. I don't compare them to my wife, either - I'd actually have to know them to be able to compare, and even then it's a pointless way to think.


----------

